# Imitator Exo-Terra Construction Journal



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

This is going to be a construction journal of my Exo-Terra for hopefully some tarapoto or possibly intermedius imitators. I'm going to try to do it step by step and explain my doings along the way. I will also tell you where i got everything in hops to help anybody new to vivarium building! 

So i stated with an 18x18x24 exo-terra(purchased at a local pet store). One of the first things i did was fruit fly poof the front ventilation just below the opening doors. I did this very poorly by using 3 layers nylon screen mesh(just had it) and GE 1 clear window and door silicone(purchased at ace hardware). The silicone was what messed it up! I would show you pictures but I'm a bit ashamed...well...










After committing that atrocity i cut out some egg-crate(light diffuser bought at home depot) and wrapped it once in a layer of nylon screen mesh. The i stole my friends PVC pipe and cut 9 sections that were 1.75 inches each. At that point i drilled holes in them for drainage! Later they were siliconed to the bottom on the vivarium to prevent shifting.










Here are a couple supplies i will be using. GE 1 silicone window and door-black. I find this the safest silicone to use as my experience with dap is that it never quit cures...Here is where i bought this!

GE SILICONE GE312A SILICONE WNDOW/DOOR10OBL

I will also be using black contact paper purchased from the same site and GreatStuff window and door foam(home Depot) this is supose to be the least expanding and best option to avoid breaking your tank.










Thats all for now!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, i got some cool nut pods from black jungle! They don't hold water so i coated the outside of them in more of the clear silicone.










I also purchased some nice Malaysian driftwood from a vendor at a reptile expo. I siliconed them to the back of the tank in positions i found fitting. Prior to doing so i soaked the driftwood in tap water for a week. After siliconing it i ran some beads across the rest of the glass to help the greatstuff adhere.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Looks good so far. One suggestion, you might want to hide that false bottom with something like black silicone or contact paper. But I know some people who don't mind the sight of that. It's your choice.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Heres a picture of a block of peatmoss i purchased at a gardeners store. Im going to use this to cover the foam after i carve it and coat it in silicone.










I used some blue painters tape to avoid getting greatstuff or silicone where i dont want it! 










I also have some net pots that i bought form a hydroponics store and cut to my desired shape using these wire cutters? Not sure the exact name of them but they work!










And here comes the yellow!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice start... Good idea coating the nut pods with silicone


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought waterproof (mildew proof, etc) silicone was not ok to use?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

maxdendros said:


> Looks good so far. One suggestion, you might want to hide that false bottom with something like black silicone or contact paper. But I know some people who don't mind the sight of that. It's your choice.


I have a roll of black contact paper ;D


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

hexentanz said:


> I thought waterproof (mildew proof, etc) silicone was not ok to use?


Isn't all silicone waterproof? From my understanding GE silicone 1 is the safest silicone out their besides dap which i feel never truly cures in my experience...


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Finished carving...i'll try and post pictures when i get a chance. What should i use to cover the backround? I was thinking coco fiber for the vines and peat moss for the rest...any opinions? Mabye peat for the vines and coco for the rest? Mabye just coco for everything or just peat? Or something completely different!?!?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

So heres my weapon of choice...it has the most serrated blade!










And then the carving.



















I only used 2 cans of greatstuff, i figure since i have so much darn silicone i can use that to shape most of the background.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Looks great so far!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

An excellent project journal. I am interested to see how it looks with the peatmoss on all of the great stuff foam background.


----------



## Tran2la (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to see the progress. subscribed.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry guys...this is taking a bit longer than i was originaly thinking. The silicone peatmoss background is taking forever and its really hard to do with an irregular background like i have. Inhaling all that peatmoss dust is not helping either...  Hopefully i can work on it some more tomarrow. Thanks for being patient!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

No rush.... Patience is key


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

With lungs filled with peat dust and clothes covered in silicone...i present you this!

Left










Front










Right










Whole thing!










Tah-dah! 

EDIT: The background pots have holes in the bottom to drain!

EDIT AGAIN!: The 'vines' are covered in coco-fiber and background base is peat....there is a color difference but its more noticable in person!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## Tran2la (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks awesome! keep up the great work.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

edwing206 said:


> Any updates?


Not yet, sorry! I working on getting through christmas alive..I looked at the tank the other day and did some touch-ups, looks like another week or so to let the silicone dry completely! Sorry but this one spot the GS was showing and i need everything perfect! 

Im at a loss of money as well so i need to wait to get plants, leaf litter, frogs, and the custom top!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

this one has great possibility!! Ill be watching


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Any ideas on what i should include in my substrate and what ratios? I have: Peat moss, spag moss, coco fiber, pea gravel, fir bark, and coco husk!

EDIT: Im thinking: 2 parts peat, 1 part spag, 2 part coco fiber, 1/2 part pea gravel, and 1 1/2 part fir bark?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe add some tree fern fiber to the substrate? Looks great so far though!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

gravel is more an underlayer than a substrate additive. 

Id also say ditch the peat moss. 

Otherwise a bark, spag, coco mix is pretty standard. I also like to add tree fern fiber if I have it, charcoal and crushed leaves. 

Baasically lots of mixes work well, exact ratios aernt super important, mine always vary depending on what Ive got on hand. I really feel like the charcoal and crushed leaves are good additions, providing aeration and aiding in microfauna sutainability inthe viv.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

I would add charcoal and tree fern fiber if i had it but i dont. I was thinking maybe the pea gravel would add drainage in a similar way as tree fern fiber or sand would.


----------



## Label (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks great!

I'm curious why some choose coco fiber as opposed to peat moss over a GS background?

Is there a benefit to one over the other?

You can also mix some clay balls in your substrate mix.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> Not yet, sorry! I working on getting through christmas alive..I looked at the tank the other day and did some touch-ups, looks like another week or so to let the silicone dry completely! Sorry but this one spot the GS was showing and i need everything perfect!
> 
> Im at a loss of money as well so i need to wait to get plants, leaf litter, frogs, and the custom top!


No worries. I wasn't trying to rush you. I'm just really diggin your setup! 
P.S. I just got an exo terra(I have to wait until Christmas to open it!) and just wanted to know if they all had screen top or do some have glass as standard?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

They all have screen tops so you have to make a custom one if you want class!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE: I'm curious why some choose coco fiber as opposed to peat moss over a GS background?

I think we are talking substrate here, and there are several reasons I like it better

1. Coco fiber is sustainable, its a secondary use product from the coconut oil industry where the husks would be just discarded if there was no other use for it. Pea on the other hand takes a long time to form, and mining it releases captured CO2 into the atmosphere, not to mention destroys peat bogs. 

2. A good quality coco coir has a much more neutral ph level than peat which is quite acidic

3. Most plants seem to respond better to the coco. The nursery I was working for was run by a very intelligent guy with phd in soil sciences and he spent over 25 yars developing an organic soil that would outproduce all others, and he uses coco for the base. I can find more references on exactly what led him to seek it out decades before others were using it if you want. 

3. Its really easy to use. Comes dry and bricked, shave off what you need, and therest takes up very little space

horticultural charcoal can be found at most nurseries. Its cheap. Tree fern fiber can be ordered on line I like www.repotme.com they have charcoal, spaghnum, bark everything you could ever want to make your substrate


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> They all have screen tops so you have to make a custom one if you want class!


Cool, thanks! Good thing it's easy to get a custom glass top made. At Lowes I think it's like $8.


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

any updates on this?

was great looking viv


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> any updates on this?
> 
> was great looking viv


So...i survived past school and progress has been slow going but i have finally managed to get the custom top made! I am now in the process of moistening the viv and getting it ready for plants! I will try and post pics of the top as soon as i have time to take a couple pics. Im sorry it has taken so long!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

So...here it is! Not the best picture though, not really sure what happened.










And the top!










Planted...with toothpicks.










When i was planting it i was thinking about future growth so hopefully this will grow in nicely! Also i was going for the all gree look...the brom is sort of killing it right now but from what i know it should turn back to just green!


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

That fern you have in the bottom left is going to take over that entire tank very soon. It shoots out little vines that produce sucker ferns and spreads like wild fire. I have one in my 47 gal collum tank and I have to constantly cut it back because its so bad. I would reconsider trying another type.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Tennill said:


> That fern you have in the bottom left is going to take over that entire tank very soon. It shoots out little vines that produce sucker ferns and spreads like wild fire. I have one in my 47 gal collum tank and I have to constantly cut it back because its so bad. I would reconsider trying another type.


Hmmm, i'll keep an eye out for that...it sounds pretty cool!  I can always trim it back.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

awesome looking viv! cant wait to see the imitators hoping around in it


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Are you planning on covering the great stuff with silicone completely? I believe it leaches chemicals when wet. Otherwise, it looks good.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

froggymike said:


> Are you planning on covering the great stuff with silicone completely? I believe it leaches chemicals when wet. Otherwise, it looks good.


Planing on it? Its already done cant you see!


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

looks great dude keep the pics coming
-scotty


----------

